# What's the population of the town you live in?



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

So, what's the population of the city / town / village you live in?

According to wikipedia, the town that I am studying in at the moment has a population of 33,710.


----------



## AncientOwl (Nov 9, 2012)

8k


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

520k


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

About 15,000.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

About 5k.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

300k


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

2 million


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

3k


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The actual town or the metropolitan area?

The town has 800,000 but the metro area has 4,400,000.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

2.6 million


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't really know what you mean by town, but my suburb is about 8k. 
The whole metropolitan area is about 4.5 million. (According to wiki)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Josh2323 said:


> 2 million





pita said:


> 2.6 million


These numbers blow my freaking mind. I can't ever imagine living somewhere so huge. That's like almost a tenth of the population of Canada.

Edit: Well apparently Metro-Vancouver has a population of 2.3 million. So shut your mouth Perfectionist.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Metropolitan population is 2.1 million.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> These numbers blow my freaking mind. I can't ever imagine living somewhere so huge. *That's like almost a tenth of the population of Canada*.
> 
> Edit: Well apparently Metro-Vancouver has a population of 2.3 million. So shut your mouth Perfectionist.


Remember: Toronto is the centre of the universe! So it only makes sense that lots of people live here =D


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

About 400 thousand according to the 2011 census.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

7.1mil, how crazy :-<


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> Remember: Toronto is the centre of the universe!


Hahaaaa. That's funny.

PS I forgot you were Canadian yay Canadians.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

22,800 for just my town.
However, the population of the entire chicago metropolitan area (which is where I live) is 9.8 million.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

2.6 million for the city itself
6 million for the greater metropolitan area


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

right now, probably right around 1K

if you had asked me this 6 months ago, it would have been around 300K


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

51,821


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

360,740.
Wow didn't know the population here was so small


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

About 4,000...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

About half a million for the City of Vancouver, and around 2.5 million for the Lower Mainland/Greater Vancouver area (city+suburbs).


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

663,000.

I would like to live in a smaller town someday.... My hometown had like 1000 people in it, no joke. I enjoyed it, things were much more simple.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

26,000


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

12 000


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

11,037... but feels like a lot more.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

21,000 according to Wikipedia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

15-20,000


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

40,000-45,000


----------



## Lonesome1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Approx 500 people, small rural town in Western Australia


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

601 035 (31.8.2012 info)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

About 300,000


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

'bout 8 million +

Do I win?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ you live in London, in other words


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ you live in London, in other words


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_proper_by_population

According to this, only 20 other cities can trump me and only 1 is in a Western countries (New York)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I hate to tell you this, but Tokyo is in a developed country


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

AncientOwl said:


> 8k


Yus.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Around 500k.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Soilwork said:


> So, what's the population of the city / town / village you live in?


 Why?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

3 million, whoohooo, and still no friends, just high chances


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

City:219,153

Metro:477,160


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> Why?


Because Obama needs to know this stuff before he can begin the Socialist revolution and take all your guns and other freedoms away.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

about 800,000 in the city limits


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

106,519


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

A few hundred if that.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

About 800,000.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Around 700


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

main city,, soo around 3.85million + 1 million Car + 300000 Shops:fall

to those who think that living in a town with 10k+ is a lot,,,,in this social builidings project alone there r 15000+ people!( believe or not flats here r bigger average !:teeth)










This is y I always want to c how people r living in small towns and this is y I wanted to c ur neighbourhoods!http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-us-your-neighbourhood-213889/?highlight=show


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Seattle's population is like almost 700,000 I think. And the metro area population is like a little over 3 million.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1266


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

NYC: 8,244,910 
My borough: 1,392,002


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Too much


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

LyricallyAnonymous said:


> Too much


I was going to say this.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

40,000.


----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

165,000


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

3.8 million in the city itself


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

In my municipality there is a bit over 250k.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

About 15k.

Why is the poll option 10k to 50k? There's an enormous difference between those two.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

About 70 000


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe my town has an estimated population of 26,000+


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm too much of a lazy bum right now, Type In "Devils Lake, North Dakota" and someone tell me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wauwatosa: about 45,000, though Milwaukee metro area is about 1M.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Wikipedia says it's 311,148.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

3,523 - give or take any elderly people who may have died overnight.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

City 12 Million
Metro 19 Million


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

6,715. I googled it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CWe said:


> I'm too much of a lazy bum right now, Type In "Devils Lake, North Dakota" and someone tell me


Devil's Lake? Sounds like a place I wouldn't want to live at. :tiptoe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Less than 1000.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Roughly 50,000


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

950 in 2011.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

47.226


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The town I'm currently in for school has around 60k and is the largest city in the state.

My hometown has 1,200.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Devil's Lake? Sounds like a place I wouldn't want to live at. :tiptoe


The name makes no sense! has nothing to do with a devil at all.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Like 280k or so.

Probably more since the last census.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

170,000


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i said 1 to 10.000 just cause its a ****hole but yeah idk i have no notion tbh. -.-


----------



## Greyarea (Nov 15, 2012)

Almost 1.5 million..


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

114,000.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

2 million.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

~70.000


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im not sure about my town

but i had 2000 kids in my school district(from elementary to high school)


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

For the past two years I've been living in Montreal during the week for college (which has a population, including the metro area, of about 3.8 million) and its been drastic getting used to city life.

But my real home (where my family is and where I've lived my whole life) is about 2 hours outside of Montreal and it's a rural area, so it's hard to give a population estimate. The only thing I can measure by is a hamlet close by that has 8 houses and a church, so there's probably around 30 people. Other than that it's a half-hour drive to the nearest town.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

CWe, to answer your question, Devils Lake, North Dakota has a pop. of 7,141 according to the 2010 census.


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

According to Wiki, the population of Jacksonville in 2011 was 827,908. Jacksonville is the principal city in the Greater Jacksonville Metropolitan Area, with a population of 1,345,596 in 2010. 

I've always been intrigued by the fact that Jax is the largest city by area in the States.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

10,000 residents, another 10,000 students.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

A little over 200,000


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

106.000 is the city's total number of inhabitants. But I live in the suburbs, it's a village belonging to the main city with around 1.800 inhabitants.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

426,388 including city + metro, I would guess.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

166,826


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

40k in mine.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

2,305


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

500,000 city. 800,000 metro.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> 10,000 residents, another 10,000 students.


r they HOT?!


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

My hometown's population is 27,003.

I go to college in Boston, which has a population of 625,087.


----------



## Saintly (Dec 28, 2012)

Suburb Area - 65 thousand
Metro Area - 5.9 million


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

I live in a decaying city of 65,000 (metro area 500,000). This city had 160,000 people in 1960. The wonders of living in the American Rust Belt! :b


----------

